# Man, its cold outside!



## leethequeen (Mar 13, 2002)

The temp here in Fort Lauderdale is in the 40s - a 40 degree drop from normal. Its cold! Big pot of stew, home made crusty bread, roasted veg and lots of wine.


----------



## miahoyhoy (Jul 23, 2002)

40?

wHEN i WOKE UP THIS MORNING IT WAS -11!
Now at 10 am it's a balmy 1 1/2.

That's hot soup and crusty bread weather.
jon


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

. o O (Is there an echo in here? See other thread re: cold.)

But for the record, I've got a stew going too - and it's not any warmer here in the Tampa area either. People have covered their plants!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

This is what's going on up here.

Tonight
Jan 20 Cloudy 8° 
Tue
Jan 21 Cloudy 12°/6° Wed
Jan 22 Mostly Cloudy 13°/4° Thu
Jan 23 Snow Shower / Wind 13°/5° 

Severe Weather Alert from the National Weather Service 

...MONROE-ORLEANS- INCLUDING THE CITIES OF MEDINA AND ROCHESTER 350 PM EST MON JAN 20 2003 
...LAKE EFFECT SNOW WARNING HAS BEEN EXTENDED THROUGH TUESDAY AND TUESDAY NIGHT... LAKE EFFECT SNOW WILL DEVELOP DURING THE EVENING WITH 5 TO 9 INCHES POSSIBLE TONIGHT...AND AGAIN ON TUESDAY. ANOTHER 5 TO 9 INCHES IS POSSIBLE TUESDAY NIGHT. GUSTY WEST WINDS AT 15 TO 25 MPH THIS EVENING MAY BRING WHITEOUTS AT TIMES IN BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW. 

... 

Time for soup!


----------

